# 4 sleeps til I meet my puppy!



## marycciu (Oct 12, 2014)

Hi All, 

The time is almost here! On Saturday we go to choose our little puppy from three beautiful chocolate girls which are part of an 8 puppy litter. We've been on the waiting list since a few weeks before they were born. 

Originally we were choosing between two, but apparently someone dropped off the list which moved us up! There are 4 girls and 4 boys in the litter and they are GORGEOUS! They just started weaning (hopefully photo attached which was taken today).

Soooo, any advice on choosing? Everyone seems to say 'you just know', but I have a feeling I'll just know that I want all three of them! I don't think they have too many markings at all. It looks like some have a bit of white on their chins, and some have bits of white on their feet (cute!), but I'm not even sure if they are the little girls. 

I'm pretty calm about the basic stuff, like checking out the cleanliness of the breeder's house and the area they are living in, as well as the temperament of the parents (in this case just the mum as the dad belongs to a neighbour and won't be there I don't think).

Just curious as to whether anyone had any surprises, or whether I should be looking for something that isn't written in all the books?


----------



## MrsSeychelles (Oct 26, 2014)

That's such a cute picture! When we went to visit our breeder we knew we wanted a girl and there were only two to choose from. They were both lovely, but when I picked up Saffy and put her on my lap she gazed up at me and I just knew she was the one. The book I'm reading advises going for a pup that's confident and will happily come to you but is also calm.


----------



## DB1 (Jan 20, 2012)

You may know instantly or you may be more like us! we only had 2 to choose from, they were very different characters and we still couldn't decide for ages, my head was telling me to go for the cuddly calm chunky boy, but no, our hearts went for the lively one that had to be rescued a few times from squeezing behind plant pots and trying to escape from the fenced in area!! he has finally calmed down now he is a few months off his 3rd birthday!!


----------



## Marzi (Sep 17, 2012)

Ask the breeder to summarise the temperament of each pup, their answer may influence you... Agree between yourselves who has the final decision.... you can guarantee that probably each person will have a different favourite. 
Kiki chose my daughter. I had no option but to go along 
The pups look lovely - I'm sure each of them will be gorgeous.


----------



## Neecy (Jul 20, 2014)

Cute picture! I'm in love with the little poo at 4 o'clock in that pic. Just look at how it is sitting...so cute!


----------



## fairlie (Sep 7, 2013)

A cockapoo flower photo! Now wouldn't we all like a few like that growing in our gardens.
My sister chose Rufus for us. She asked which pup had the most "personality". What a dumb question that was! As much as I love Rufus I highly suggest you do not ask that question.


----------



## 2ndhandgal (Aug 29, 2011)

Awww they are lovely 

Check out the paperwork for health tests too to make sure all is as it should be.

As far as choosing I would say be honest with yourself and the breeder about what your energy levels are like, as well as your dog owning experience and ask about the characters of each one. It might be a little early to get too much information but they should be starting to show who is the explorer first into trouble and who prefers to sit back and watch.

My friend bred Chance and I was never going to have a puppy  but she watched the pups and decided that one pup needed a particular type of home and that should be with me. I have to say she was spot on with her assessment - Chance is a thinker first and likes to watch then decide what to do - but was also the first into trouble every time and needed a home which would give her things to do - but allow her time to do them her way


----------



## windmill (Nov 12, 2014)

Hi sounds so exciting! Do you mind me asking which breeder you have chosen? We also live in London and am at the start of my search there are so many!!


----------



## marycciu (Oct 12, 2014)

windmill said:


> Hi sounds so exciting! Do you mind me asking which breeder you have chosen? We also live in London and am at the start of my search there are so many!!


I'll send you a private message in a sec!


----------



## marycciu (Oct 12, 2014)

fairlie said:


> A cockapoo flower photo! Now wouldn't we all like a few like that growing in our gardens.
> My sister chose Rufus for us. She asked which pup had the most "personality". What a dumb question that was! As much as I love Rufus I highly suggest you do not ask that question.


Ha! I saw the one with the most personality and as cute as she was, you could tell even now that she would be a handful and a half!


----------



## RuthMill (Jun 30, 2012)

So now that you've chosen your pup, which one is she in this picture? Do you know? 

I would have gone for 4 O'Clock I think - that looks a lovely laid back pup.


----------



## marycciu (Oct 12, 2014)

I've been trying to figure that out! She's definitely not 4o'clock because she has white on her hind feet. I think she's probably one of the three next to that one (6, 8, 9 o'clock) 

I'm missing her like crazy. I just got her out of crate bed and vetbed delivered. I just want her in it!!


----------

